# Bibliothèque photos et Nas Synology



## Zoreille971 (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Peut-être y aura-t-il une âme charitable me permettant de résoudre un problème...
Est-il possible d'ouvrir directement sa bibliothèque Photos directement depuis un NAS Synology avec File Station ?
Ma bibliothèque fait 280 Go et j'aimerais pouvoir la consulter depuis l'extérieur avec mon McBook Air...
Merci.


----------



## guytoon48 (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faut d'abord exporter tes photos dans le dossier "photo" sur le Syno. Activer Quickconnect (si tu possèdes un iPad ou iPhone, tu pourras les voir via DS photo) et te connecter via un navigateur sur le Syno


----------



## Zoreille971 (12 Avril 2020)

Merci de ta réponse mais je navigue à vue car je suis archi débutant.
Je dois donc créer un dossier partagé "photos" qui sera visionné par DS Photo ?
J'imagine que les métadonnées (localisation, dates...) n'apparaîtront pas ?


----------



## kasimodem (13 Avril 2020)

Zoreille971 a dit:


> Est-il possible d'ouvrir directement sa bibliothèque Photos directement depuis un NAS Synology avec File Station ?


Bonjour,

Un NAS n'est pas un disque dur externe, donc non, il n'est pas conseillé de stocker ta biblio Photos sur le NAS et de s'en servir directement depuis là, et ce sera en plus une cata niveau perfs. Ce que tu veux est à faire avec un petit DD SSD que tu t'achètes et que tu laisses branché à ton Mac sur lequel tu mets ta biblio si elle ne tient pas sur le MBA.

Par contre le NAS peut être configuré en serveur Time Machine et de là, il sauvegardera ton Mac et ta biblio dès que tu seras connecté chez toi. C'est plus ça le rôle du NAS.


----------



## lolipale (13 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Pour Le Synology, il est possible d'utiliser PhotoStation ...
PhotoStation donne un accès externe aux ayant-droits pour la consultation des photos.
C'est assez simple à mettre en place ...
En revanche, cela implique une exportation des photos depuis Apple Photos vers le dossier du NAS "
photo", dossier automatiquement créé lors de l'installation du paquet applicatif PhotoStation sur le NAS , la "librairie" photos d'Apple étant d'un format propriétaire


----------



## guytoon48 (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Dans ton compte administrateur sur le Syno, tu as des dossiers "Photos" / "Vidéos" / "Musique" générés par le DSM (système d'exploitation du Syno). Si ton but est bien de pouvoir consulter tes photos depuis l'extérieur, tu les exportes depuis Photos sur le Mac vers "Photos" du Syno. Tu peux le faire également via le Finder. Elles seront consultables depuis un iPad ou iPhone depuis l'extérieur via DS photo mais au vu du poids de ta bibliothèque, il faudra être patient.
Même principe que ce qu'a proposé @ANTIVIRUS...


----------



## kasimodem (15 Avril 2020)

Oui mais du coup il ne pourra plus utiliser l'app mac Photos puisqu'il ne passe plus par la bibliothèque. C'est à choix à faire en conséquence.


----------



## guytoon48 (15 Avril 2020)

Elle sera toujours utilisable mais pour que les nouvelles photos prises puissent être visibles sur DS photo, il faudra les envoyer au fur et à mesure, c'est l'inconvénient. Ou encore, tu te sers de Photostation sur le syno


----------



## Zoreille971 (17 Avril 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Elle sera toujours utilisable mais pour que les nouvelles photos prises puissent être visibles sur DS photo, il faudra les envoyer au fur et à mesure, c'est l'inconvénient. Ou encore, tu te sers de Photostation sur le syno


 Merci de vos réponses éclairées !


----------

